# Random Chat Thread



## The Warrior

is there a random chat thread already started? It's nice to have a place to say a few things, without starting a whole thread for it.

The wife and I are gonna take the slingshots out to the creek, or perhaps lake today to mess around a bit. Looking forward to it, as long as we don't get rained out. That's what I wanted to say, without starting a new thread. Perhaps we can take a few photos.


----------



## NightKnight

Looks like this has just become the....wait for it...

Random Chat Thread!


----------



## The Warrior

NightKnight said:


> Looks like this has just become the....wait for it...
> 
> Random Chat Thread!


Haha, good deal. I didn't see another, and like I said, nice to be able to randomly chat a bit.


----------



## LVO

I like root beer.

Hope Warrior and Warriorette have fun!


----------



## The Warrior

Love root beer. We'll have a blast, if it don't rain, that is. When we're done, we're gonna go get a Krekel burger.


----------



## bigron

the last few days on here seem to be a lot more civil and peaceful


----------



## LVO

The Warrior said:


> Love root beer. We'll have a blast, if it don't rain, that is. When we're done, we're gonna go get a Krekel burger.


Sounds fun. What do you use to shoot Krekels? Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## The Warrior

LVO said:


> The Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love root beer. We'll have a blast, if it don't rain, that is. When we're done, we're gonna go get a Krekel burger.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fun. What do you use to shoot Krekels? Does it taste like chicken?
Click to expand...

LOL. Krekel's is a hamburger joint. Popular around here. When they make the burger, they do it old style, and flatten it thin. Also, they never use frozen hamburger, always fresh.


----------



## LVO

to add to the random chat thing, who started putting lettuce and all the goodies on the bottom?

That budget looks awesome. Need a herd of Krekels around here


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I like iced tea! the sweet kind ^_^

SMS


----------



## The Warrior

LVO said:


> to add to the random chat thing, who started putting lettuce and all the goodies on the bottom?
> 
> That budget looks awesome. Need a herd of Krekels around here


I usually get a double, with ketchup, mustard, and grilled onions. Thay're so dang good. I think the Krekels are just local, but I could be wrong. Yep, looked it up, 7 stores in the central Illinois area: http://www.krekelscustard.com/


----------



## The Warrior

Off to go shooting, see ya's whence I return.


----------



## The Warrior

Just got back from the lake shooting. We had fun, but it rained, of course. Not a drop all day until we got half way there, haha. Oh well. Then we went, and I got a double Krekel burger with cheese, tomato, and grilled onion. Dang that was good.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

the wheat lamp, made with real wheat, im the only person in the world with a wheat lamp. Its wheaty.


----------



## The Warrior

Not true. I too, have a wheat lamp. Just kidding.


----------



## Beanflip

Yay! New bike tires and presta valve adapters arrived today. Gonna save some gas money.


----------



## The Warrior

I need to get my bike back out of the shed, and wipe the dust off it. Not sure why I don't ride more, I love to do it.


----------



## Beanflip

I am looking forward to evening rides. Let me be your inspiration.


----------



## Imperial

baba booey !


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Cough, looks like there's a demand for chat room cough ;-)


----------



## The Warrior

Beanflip said:


> I am looking forward to evening rides. Let me be your inspiration.


Me too. We normally rode in the evenings, when it was cooler. Sometimes we take a small cook set, and make soup, or even a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Bruno529

All Buns Glazing said:


> Cough, looks like there's a demand for chat room cough ;-)


Hmmmm....you may be onto something there ABG. Now with this Viglink thing it makes me wonder if perhaps the chat room was cost prohibited. Not enough folks chatting all the time. I wonder what that feature cost the site owner each month? Must be hundreds of dollars a month. ..........cough...cough....yes I'm getting a cough too.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hey Bruno.

I was just nudging Aaron in the ribs. I've discussed it with him and it simply looks like people weren't using it. As it's a paid module, it was a cost vs. usage thing. It used to be a hub between about 8 members, but it died out as people had breaks from the forum and this and that reason.


----------



## The Warrior

Although I never used it, I was thinking I saw a chatroom here before.


----------



## Bruno529

All Buns Glazing said:


> Hey Bruno.
> 
> I was just nudging Aaron in the ribs. I've discussed it with him and it simply looks like people weren't using it. As it's a paid module, it was a cost vs. usage thing. It used to be a hub between about 8 members, but it died out as people had breaks from the forum and this and that reason.


Nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more.


----------



## The Warrior

I'm a regular on BladeForums. We have a chatroom one individual started up. While I like it on occasion, I have a hard time typing fast enough to keep up, haha. By the time I typed a sentence, they were well on their way talking about something else. In that sense, this works better for me. Options are always nice though.


----------



## The Warrior

We're supposed to have some severe weather tomorrow. Looks like she's headed our way: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...what is the "access to use private chat" part on the bottom of the paid membership then? This is going to sound like a dumb question, but keep in mind that I do very little online...is chat different from PM?


----------



## NightKnight

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...what is the "access to use private chat" part on the bottom of the paid membership then? This is going to sound like a dumb question, but keep in mind that I do very little online...is chat different from PM?


That would be a leftover of the days where there was chat. I just removed it.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

The Warrior said:


> We're supposed to have some severe weather tomorrow. Looks like she's headed our way: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php


 Hey man !  what state are you in? im also having bad weather tomorrow and monday.

SMS


----------



## Hrawk

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Hey man !  what state are you in? im also having bad weather tomorrow and monday.


I'm guessing Illinois as that's what it says in his profile, and just below his avatar....


----------



## Beanflip

Well I got my bike tires on before 8am. Then somehow I ended up tearing out my shower walls and replacing them. It's been a long day.

Storms here in Kansas tonight and tomorrow as well.


----------



## The Warrior

Yep, boring ol Illinois.

I need to get a different bike. I've had this one a good 10+ years. I want more of a road bike. When I purchased the one I have, mountain bikes were all the rage. No places around here really for a bike like that.


----------



## Bruno529

Did you hear about the cross-eyed teacher? She had trouble controlling her pupils.


----------



## The Warrior

The wife and I are gonna go plinking again today. Should be fun. This slingshot stuff is quite addicting. I was looking over and seeing my new slingshots, tubing, theraband, pouches, rubber bands, roatry cutter, tying jig....


----------



## The Warrior

Gonna take my sling out today for the first time as well. Keep forgetting to take it.


----------



## The Warrior

I'll be so glad to get back to work. I get laid off every season. Nice knowing I have a job to go back to, but tbh, I hate that place. Been there for 12 years. Currently gutting our kitchen and remodeling with income tax money. Going to go job hunting when finished. This past Monday, my wife lost her job of over 21 years. They said it was because of performance. If that's the case, not sure why it took 21 years for them to figure it out. No way, my wife works her butt off from the time she wakes up, until the time she goes to bed. She's at retirement age, and they like to phase out people with higher wages, to replace them with young people that they can pay less. We've been talking to a lawyer. She's been Googling the place she worked at, and it seems to be common practice with them. They even have a name for workers that have been there for some time....blockers. Anywhos, they can't take her pension away. Wasn't much anyways, but better than nothing, plus she has a 401K. We'll be okay for awhile, but it's still nerve racking. I went the same day to talk to her boss. I was as nice as possible, yet direct. Her boss, which I never met, was scared to death when he came around the corner and saw me. I used to be a weight lifter. Even though I haven't done it for about 6 years now, at 6'2", 275 lbs, I'm still not a small guy. He didn't know what to say to me, and was a stuttering idiot. Anyways, rant over.


----------



## Imperial

The Warrior said:


> I went the same day to talk to her boss. I was as nice as possible, yet direct. Her boss, which I never met, was scared to death when he came around the corner and saw me. I used to be a weight lifter. Even though I haven't done it for about 6 years now, at 6'2", 275 lbs, I'm still not a small guy. He didn't know what to say to me, and was a stuttering idiot. Anyways, rant over.


sorry to hear of your wifes unexpected forced early retirement of sorts.

if i came around the corner and saw a person dressed as a warrior, id be a lil nervous also. hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## The Warrior

Thanks man, appreciate that.


----------



## The Warrior

Prayers out to the people in Oklahoma. What a tragedy.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

The Warrior said:


> Prayers out to the people in Oklahoma. What a tragedy.


 Thank you, warrior. I wish it never hit us, but its life.

SMS


----------



## The Warrior

No problem man. I can't imagine what that would have been like to go through.


----------



## The Warrior

1:08am, time for this one to hit the sack. Good night all.


----------



## The Warrior

Remodeling sucks. That is all.


----------



## Imperial

hang in there, warriors dont give up !


----------



## The Warrior

Imperial said:


> hang in there, warriors dont give up !


Haha, I remember going to see a double feature at the 66 Drive In when I was a kid. The Warriors, and Cheech & Chongs Up In Smoke was playing. That guy was a creep.


----------



## The Warrior




----------



## The Warrior

Got another section of floor torn out and replaced yesterday. I think Monday my brother's going to come over, and we're going to take out a back door, and replace it with a window. That shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Imperial

The Warrior said:


> Got another section of floor torn out and replaced yesterday. I think Monday my brother's going to come over, and we're going to take out a back door, and replace it with a window. That shouldn't be too bad.


good luck. whenever my brother and i get together, we end up drinking a lot. :drinkup:


----------



## Beanflip

My mother in law is still in ICU. They are taking good care of her. My brother in law and I are going to do some work at her house to prep for her return.


----------



## Beanflip

I would like to see some sort of shooting duel / challenge competition. Like a game of HORSE.


----------



## The Warrior

Imperial said:


> The Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got another section of floor torn out and replaced yesterday. I think Monday my brother's going to come over, and we're going to take out a back door, and replace it with a window. That shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck. whenever my brother and i get together, we end up drinking a lot. :drinkup:
Click to expand...

Neither one of us drink. I drink an occasional glass of wine, but rarely.



Beanflip said:


> My mother in law is still in ICU. They are taking good care of her. My brother in law and I are going to do some work at her house to prep for her return.


Prayers headed out. My wife is going to go to Canada for a week, with her dad to his cabin there. I'm going to work my ass off to get a lot done then.


----------



## hautamak

I had good day today, my tb gold came from mail : p









my dad was gonna burn this baby, but he asked if I would have something use for this, and i surely do !















It weight about thirty kilos !


----------



## The Warrior

Looks like a goodly amount of TB Gold.


----------



## Imperial

what exactly is this monstrous tumor like object? hornet nest?










and what are you going to do with it? target?

did i ask enough obvious questions? :iono:


----------



## The Warrior

Looks like a chunk of burl wood from a tree.


----------



## quarterinmynose

looks like a pretty awesome chunk of slingshot(s) to me!~


----------



## FWV2

hautamak said:


> I had good day today, my tb gold came from mail : p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN06451.JPG
> 
> my dad was gonna burn this baby, but he asked if I would have something use for this, and i surely do !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN06431.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN06441.JPG
> 
> It weight about thirty kilos !


Bet there is some wild Grain patterns in that chunck of wood!!! should make some beautifuk slingshots out of that!!!

Fwv2


----------



## The Warrior

Really, burl has some crazy, beautiful patterns in it.


----------



## Imperial

the notion of it being burl never crossed my mind.


----------



## wombat

Actually it looks more like root ball, either way there will be some nice grain in there.


----------



## The Warrior

Found this old Prince Albert tobacco can, when we tore the floor out. Hoping to find money, but it still had tobacco in it. Dry, but still smells as fresh as can be:


----------



## Imperial

with condition on the can, imma guess about $20 to $30.

yours looks like an older can, i believe this by noticing you have

no weight printed on the can, 1 1/2 oz. most ive seen have it on the bottom front

of the can where the picture is, i dont think it was till 1938 when weights

were required on items. i dont know how madatory that was. well, thats as

much as i know, hope it helps you a bit.


----------



## The Warrior

I sort of buggered up the lid, to get it open. Was rusted a bit. Wanted to make sore there wasn't money stashed in the old thing. Some old man used to have this house for some time.


----------



## hautamak

It's old pine according growth ring it is over 40 years old, i will use it for laminating my slingshots and also to make couple out of it..


----------



## The Warrior

Learning new stuff in GIMP. How to take a real photo, and make it look like a "toy" town. Before, and afters:


----------



## NoobShooter

hautamak said:


> I had good day today, my tb gold came from mail : p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN06451.JPG
> 
> my dad was gonna burn this baby, but he asked if I would have something use for this, and i surely do !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN06431.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN06441.JPG
> 
> It weight about thirty kilos !


Cut it up and lets see what it looks like on the inside!


----------



## hautamak

Soon, our holidays start tomorrow....


----------



## The Warrior

Just had a heck of a storm roll through. Tornado sirens went off 4 times, for about a half hour: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=ilx&loop=yes


----------



## BCLuxor

Arrr so to get access to my work place you have to cross the footpath which is fine normally! Occasionally somebody will unknowingly block access while they visit a shop but last night one of the residents who live above our row of shops blocked access for a significant amount of time , resulting in me having to cross the pavement in a steep area scraping the whole underneath of my car ... the damage was not bad just a lot of deep scratching across the passenger floorpam  this particular resident has been parking like a d**k for a while now ... good forum members help me to calm down because I really want to sratch his car up bad seen as reasoning with him has failed several time and legally he is not doing anything wrong just being atrouble maker ....


----------



## ash

I find it difficult to resist the temptation to encourage your evil side... :headbang:


----------



## Imperial

ash said:


> I find it difficult to resist the temptation to encourage your evil side... :headbang:


----------



## hautamak

I did not managed to wait my rollercutter so I cut bands with scissors..... let see how much they will last, but I had fun today with my first real slingshot ) !


----------



## The Warrior

Can someone please tell me how to post videos here? I forgot how. Thanks.


----------

